# ISWA Highlight video from Vegas event.



## iswa (May 3, 2006)

Just got the highlight video done. We didnt have a big turnout but got to see our hardwork in action. Lots of good interviews and grappling. Give us some feedback on what you thought.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=buIVImVlI9g&search=iswa





www.iswa.us


----------

